
Snapchat VP of Product Tom Conrad Will Disappear from Tech - LearnerHerzog
https://techcrunch.com/2018/01/24/tom-conrad-leaves-snapchat/
======
LearnerHerzog
> _“I started making software when I was 18 years old, and it’s hard to
> believe I’ve been doing this for 30 years. It’s time for me to put my energy
> outside of tech, into music, food, photography and things closer to art than
> entrepreneurship” Conrad tells TechCrunch. “It’s easy to put these things
> off forever but I didn’t want to wake up 10 years from now and not have
> explored these other passions of mine.”_

I'm happy for him. If I were a billionaire, I'd do the same.

